# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh and by the way, please don't get the terms rap and hip-hop mixed up together. Rap is a small subset of hip hop which indicates a full culture. This song explains the difference.





[/QUOTE]


----------

